# Trick to keep Silverado extended cab windows from fogging up?



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

Looking for some help from you Silverado extended cabs owners who plow on how do you keep the inside windows from fogging up? I have tried everything but seems nothing short of wiping them with a dry clothe helps.I was told to try the AC but it will not work as the light keeps going off after you push the button.Thanks in advance.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

None of the tip and tricks worked from your last thread? Fogged windows

Cracking the windows has always worked well for me. Never had any major problems with the quarter windows fogging. Although I don't use them for perimeter visibility.

Mirrors or over the shoulder is my general practice.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Is your heater core leaking at all? I had a Silverodo and never had much problems. try rolling your window down a little bit to get some fresh air in the cab. If you have damp clothes on and jump in your truck it will steam up also, example, if you blow snow at a account and get wet and then jump back into your warm truck. Sorry I can't help you out any more. Keith


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

if your getting a lot of fog in the vehicle try cracking the window or have it check to see if you have a heater core leak, also make sure that you are NOT using the recirc feature on the hvac head. if you do this it will pick up hte moisture off the floor/mats and then blow it up on the glass causing the mositrue to become air born and get your heater box to smell all moldy, no one likes a moldy box


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Knock the snow off your boots when you get into the truck. rain-x anti-fog or just stop breathing so heavy


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Your a/c would help out but like you said, its not allowed to turn on at anything below 40* i believe..


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

I drive the same truck, I think these guys are right about moisture in the truck..

What happens to me is when I get out and shovle or salt and then get back in huffing and puffing and have snow on my cloths I can have trouble with the rear window.

I tun the HEAT a little cooler and turn the fan speed up and open the passenger window as much as I can so if have plenty of circulation, then when I can't stand the heat anymore I will turn the heat on my feet and let the passange window (up or down) keep me comfortable (want it hotter close it a little, cooler open it)

It's not perfect but it works
:salute:


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok got it!! Guess its my wet boots and snowy jacket thats causing it.Cracked the 2 front windows, got the heater nice and hot til it defogged the quarter windows and turned the heat down to 65 degrees and it worked well all day plowing this crap!! Thanks again guys.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I dont understand what there is to see out of the quarter windows. Mine are factory tint, so cant see much out of them, they dont fog up at all, but It wouldnt matter if they did because I am looking in my mirrors, and very rarely out the back window over the tailgate. I cant even see my drivers side quarter window fromt the drivers seat, and there is nothing to see out the passengers quarter window, at least nothing I could run into. Am I confused or is it just me?


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I to get the fogging but do a everyone else does. 

MY reason for looking out especially the passenger quarter window is to see traffic coming at me when backing out into the road. 
Just a safety thing to me.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Always amazes me when people say "turn on your AC" I guess if you own a Chevy that would show just how smart you are anyway. Yes the AC will clear windows. But its cold out so you will go right back to heat and they will refog just as fast.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

BigDave12768;539206 said:


> Always amazes me when people say "turn on your AC" I guess if you own a Chevy that would show just how smart you are anyway. Yes the AC will clear windows. But its cold out so you will go right back to heat and they will refog just as fast.


I see your a Dodge guy and a bit slow so I will help you through this, you can run the a/c and have the temp switch on hot. The a/c is a dehumidifier and will remove the moisture in the cab.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah I've had this issue before with my regular cab. It really does help to have as little moisture inside the truck as possible. Keep as much snow outside the truck as you can and your windows will stay fog free. Also I tend to go with one of the windows down to keep some fresh air coming in and because it gets so warm. So try to keep your snow outside. Water in the floormats from your boots isn't too big of a deal, but I can see how it might be.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

I just run window open and defroster all the time. or defrost and floor. then the heat cooks my legs and i sweat my butt off. cant ever win. one day ill get rich making a setting for the plow prep trucks. calld the Plowing setting and it will keep all the windows clean and keep the snow from out of the bed from blowing up on my window.


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

BigDave12768;539206 said:


> Always amazes me when people say "turn on your AC" I guess if you own a Chevy that would show just how smart you are anyway. Yes the AC will clear windows. But its cold out so you will go right back to heat and they will refog just as fast.


You can remove your foot from your mouth anytime.. Your a/c runs on defrost modes as well to remove moisture from the air before being pushed into the cabin.. Its what seperates the defrost modes from the heating modes.. Dont beleive it? Turn your defroster on and watch your ac compressor engage.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I went to a RV shop and bought a 12v fan and mounted it to the dash.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Joe D;539366 said:


> I see your a Dodge guy and a bit slow so I will help you through this, you can run the a/c and have the temp switch on hot. The a/c is a dehumidifier and will remove the moisture in the cab.


The "C" in AC stands for conditioning, not cooling. I know people use AC primarily for cooling in the summer, but if you turn it on with the heat turned up it is still removing moisture, faster than defroster alone.
I learned this a long time ago when I had a shared work truck. Every time I got in it in the winter, the night guy had the AC and defroster on. I thought he was nuts so I finally asked about it and when he told me it made perfect sense. I never do it in my truck though, because my windows never seem to fog up that bad. I usually open my window when I get to a job, unless the wind starts blowing snow in. 
I have always noticed if I get out and get snowy and wet that it makes the interior fog up more. I just crack a window and blast the defrogger for a few minutes. I also try not to wear a heavy coat while in the truck. I take it off and throw it in the back, that way I'm not sweaty and warm and uncomfortable. I hate wearing a coat in the truck.

Used to be a bigger problem when I was doing towing and equipment moving, because I had to get out and work for ten minutes in the rain or snow, then get back in the truck all soaking wet. But plowing with my own truck I avoid getting out at all.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

My windows were fogged almost all weekend during the storm. Come to find out the A/C compressor wasn't working. Took it into the dealer on Monday and it worked fine (go figure)! They ordered a new orfice tube between the condensor and evaporator, hopefully that will fix and get rid of the hissing sound from the heater box. All under warranty so I will take advantage of all I can. The window trick does workwell, but with no defrost at all it was one crazy weekend.


----------

